# Mods Galore!



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

We completed a few more mods this weekend...

Tip Out Door Mod - Drawer Open









Drawer bank









Glides Mounted on inside of walls using 3/4 x 1 1/4" trim pieces attached with 
screws and wood glue









Paper Towel Holder









New Bathroom Faucet and Under Sink Door No longer a Tip Down for Hamper


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

All looks good. I still cannot believe that paper towel holders are not already mounted below the cabinets (above the sink) in all models.

Randy


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

Great job on the mods. Everything looks real nice!!








david


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> All looks good. I still cannot believe that paper towel holders are not already mounted below the cabinets (above the sink) in all models.
> 
> Randy


If the undercounter light wasn't there, that's where I would have put it...but didn't feel like moving the light to accomodate it








Plus, the location makes it easy to grab them easily from the rear door (does that help justify putting two holes in the wall?)


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice job Dawn








Keep up the great mods

Don


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

beachbum said:


> Great job on the mods. Everything looks real nice!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks David








And thanks for all your help and advice


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

Nice work Dawn! especially like the vertical mount for the paper towels...now "everyone" can reach them for clean-ups









.....but where is the built in Tiki Bar







?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Crismon4 said:


> Nice work Dawn! especially like the vertical mount for the paper towels...now "everyone" can reach them for clean-ups
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right here!







And it's coming to Zion too!


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Looks really nice!

Great mods!


----------



## Foleymann (Mar 13, 2007)

Nice Mods! I did the adjustable heat registers this weekend no pix tho







.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I love the hamper door conversion, I need to do that one. A shelf in the middle would be good too. NEXT PROJECT....


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Foleymann said:


> I love the hamper door conversion, I need to do that one. A shelf in the middle would be good too. NEXT PROJECT....


A shelf would be a great idea...same here, will add it to the list


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Dawn...nice mods.
I especially like that mobile Tiki Bar!
I wanna party with you...

"Margaritaville is a state of mind."


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Very nice. It looks like you have been very busy.

Thor


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Great job









You just _know_ OB's are going to come from the factory like that, one of these days!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Very nice mods, Dawn.
Well done on the tip out drawer.











NDJollyMon said:


> Dawn...nice mods.
> I especially like that mobile Tiki Bar!
> I wanna party with you...
> 
> "Margaritaville is a state of mind."


Very easy, Pete...
Just get those reservations in for Zion.








You look about the same distance as we are in Portland/Seattle. And you can join us rolling back through The Grand Tetons and Yellowstone.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## watervalleykampers (Jan 16, 2007)

battalionchief3 said:


> I love the hamper door conversion, I need to do that one. A shelf in the middle would be good too. NEXT PROJECT....


Nice job! I would really like to change the hinges on the hamper door too. The hamper is just a _little_ small for our family of 6, and I can think of a thousand better ways to use the space. And putting a shelf in there is a great idea. Never thought of that!

Cheryl


----------

